# My turn - new website up



## CarlFisher (Aug 16, 2011)

http://fisherofpens.com

Not much in the way of design flexibility when using the standard WordPress account, but for now it will serve it's purpose. Once I start selling a few pens, I'll convert to a self hosted site where I can put a true cart system in place. The goal of the site in it's current form is to be a showcase for recent projects, introduce us to the community at large, and drive a few sales here and there through simple email contact.

Also working on setting up a cart system through Facebook.

It gives me something to print on the business cards.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Carl- Hats off to you and your family for finding something you can all enjoy, especially your boys. The pens look nice, but the rock and wood you are shooting them on have such strong changes in the direction of the lines on their surface that it makes it difficult to follow the profile of the pens (just my opinion).

Welcome to the fray  Best of luck to you!


----------



## johnnation (Jul 5, 2011)

You can set up a shopping cart through paypal - you pretty much add a BUY NOW button to your website. Or you could have an etsy shop.


----------



## CarlFisher (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'm looking at that and also the facebook storefront. Just don't have enough sell-able inventory right now to start paying anyone fees.

Point taken on the background. It was a piece of live edge silver maple but I can switch back to a more muted background if needed.

Thanks


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice. I liked the page and reads easy. I once did a blog in the past that showed my most recent entry at the top of the page, which meant everything else soon became buried and harder to find. I have heard great things about wordpress. We also just finished with a large web site project so I relate to your excitement of the new page.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Word press is a powerful tool if you learn how to use it. Well done.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A cool looking web site Carl plus your fantastic pens.


----------

